# TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B w/ Lifetime & 750GB HDD



## sandybeaches (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271016008367?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

It comes with remote, power cord, Wireless G adapter including the USB cord, and Product Lifetime Service. I have sold two others and I am always quick on the Lifetime transfer. Opening at $299, Buy It Now $400. New here, but have been on ebay a very long time and have 100% positive feedback.


----------

